# Need a Cool Smoking Hat...Any Suggestions



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

I have yet to find a cool baseball hat that will spur conversations with my smoking buddies.

Who has some cool hats out there?

Pics please!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I love mine. Do a Tat box split and you get one for FREE!

http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Nation_NHC_Hat_p/tat-nation-nhc-hat.htm


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I like to wear a hat like this when smoking...


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Someone posted a pic of a NUB hat a while back. That was a great looking hat and I'd love to find one.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres always the traditional :

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

And a smoking jacket would be essential 

EDIT: I can pretty much guarantee that it would spur conversation.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love my CS hat. http://www.cafepress.com/cigaru.33824004


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

If the tat hat wasnt trucker style I would do it.
Trucker hats have been out off style here in cali for about 2 years now. Kind of a hick joke now. Otherwise its cool


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> If the tat hat wasnt trucker style I would do it.
> Trucker hats have been out off style here in cali for about 2 years now. Kind of a hick joke now. Otherwise its cool


If they aint paying your wages, paying your morgtage, or buying your smokes, who cares what they think. Of course my social skills will never get me elected for anything other than dog catcher. Come to think of it, most dogs are nicer than most shallow peeps. If ya like it, jump on it.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

The logo store has a few baseball caps w/different choices of the club design, or google pananma hats to come up with some nice summer time smoking lids. You can't get much cooler than Mr. Bond.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my hat and it helped me through a fuente fuente opus X last night for my birthday. Not that I needed any help, though!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

mine is similar to this:


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hophead82 said:


> This is my hat and it helped me through a fuente fuente opus X last night for my birthday. Not that I needed any help, though!


great looking hat.:tu


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

aliefj96 said:


> great looking hat.:tu


well thank you sir I dig it


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161316

stearns


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just one rule...



No beanies.....

Fez.. ok



Panama... ok


derby.... ok

Top hat...ok


cowboy hat... ok....



beret... pushin' it unless you are Army Strong....







you get the idea...


Backwards baseball cap...... only if you are a sub commander, catcher, or Silent Bob.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


> Just one rule...
> 
> No beanies.....
> 
> ...


:r:r:[email protected] of you


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Just one rule...
> 
> No beanies.....
> Fez.. ok
> ...


I would like to note for the record that my hat is considered a Driving Cap.

But for more options:

My irish wool cap









My Fedora circa 1952


















My Drew Estate Cuban Style









Or if you want to go a little nuts, a 3corner Pirate hat that my bro actually wore to graduation...


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&safe=active&sa=N

Must be in an Amish Hat to be cool.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

do it

stearns


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

There have been some nice lids shown here!!:tu:ss:tu

But You must not forget the most popular hat.. for some it fits literally, others it fits figuratively.. Men or Women..
It is the ever so plentiful ..
*ASS.
:r*

Really though no hat.... BALD IS BEAUTIFUL..


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

How about: 


or



or even


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> If the tat hat wasnt trucker style I would do it.
> *Trucker hats have been out off style here in cali for about 2 years now. Kind of a hick joke now.* Otherwise its cool


Glad y'all are catching up with the rest of the world. They've been out of style here since about 1975. :ss

You can never go wrong with one of these puppies...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with Ambientboy's hat rules with two exceptions:
1. beanies are ok if they are yarmulkes or if they have a propellor on them.

2. berets are ok if you are French and also have your white flag with you.:r

Somewhere I have a DI hat around from working on the rifle range and I have a beanie with a propellor sitting around somewhere. Would probably wear the beanie since I prefer things that are not in style. If I am not pissing someone off, I am doing something wrong.


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Next time your in my neighborhood you can check a few hats out

*HERE*


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Well you could try a bowler hat we all wear them over here! NOT!!:r
Surely you cant go wrong with the "Club Stogie baseball cap"??
MMM might get one myself:ss


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

> Surely you cant go wrong with the "Club Stogie baseball cap"??
> MMM might get one myself:ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

How about a group buy on CS BB hats:r:r:r


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Cigarin-Martin said:


> Well you could try a bowler hat we all wear them over here! NOT!!:r
> Surely you cant go wrong with the "Club Stogie baseball cap"??
> MMM might get one myself:ss


I like my Bowler Hat...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I seldom go somewhere without this hat on:


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I've got a geezer-style brown driving cap from Target. I like it - too bad I hate hat hair yet insist on medium-length hair...but it's so cool...


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

How about this one? :cb


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

King Leonidas said:


> How about this one? :cb
> View attachment 8230


Is that what I think it is?:bn


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

King Leonidas said:


> How about this one? :cb
> View attachment 8230


What? You can't use a high-quality fishing hat for smoking


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You might find this interesting.









Can be found here.

Or this









here.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/page/H/PROD/indiana-jones-hats/Indy-Limited


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

BigDilly said:


> *I have yet to find a cool baseball hat that will spur conversations with my smoking buddies.*
> 
> Who has some cool hats out there?
> 
> Pics please!


Guaranteed to spur conversation ...


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the best thread ever! Thanks for the laughs gang!:tu


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I never leave the house without it:


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> I never leave the house without it:


:r:r:r

A high-top-fade with a built-in shade.


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Today's choice...


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

This is a quality thread! Thanks for the laughs -- if only more of the internet were like this.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

BigDilly said:


> Today's choice...


Great choice, though I can't say the same for the hat....:bn


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> My irish wool cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sweet hats, I would kill for one of the wool caps with a cigar brand or logo on it.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This should fit the bill


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Surely this is no surprise


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Also every now and then I like to break out the old top hat and monocle:


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

If you carry a torch lighter, snacks included:

http://www.hatsofmeat.com/


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

So hows the hat hunting going? Any choices made? any pics?
View attachment 19705


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

These both work for me

http://imageshack.us


www.cigarmony.com


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

When my friends gather we all wear these


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

If you can get one of the old BMW system helmets, the entire front is hinged and lifts up (released by the red buttons on the chin strap) so you could still smoke. It could be helpful if you tend to lean back in your chair, and with the golf ball like dimples you'd get less buffeting at high speed.


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-PREPPIE-C...temZ250268378912QQcmdZViewItem?category=45233

I own the black, there are tons of different makes though, different fabrics, colors, styles.


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

now are we herfing it up to wear "cool" hats or to enjoy a stogie or 2. I like My Cheateu Real Hat....but then again I like any ball cap.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Do some of you guys really wear the "Shiner" bucket hats?? :r
And I agree on the trucker hats, not many people wearing those things lately with the huge foam billboard on the front and the big ol' air conditioner in the back. lol


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

i like to wear one of my fedoras. here's my summer one.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

My black pork pie hat, or one of many others. As soon as I get more savy I'll post a picture.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Animal skins -

Skunk -










**** skin -


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

You could always smoke in Dumb Donald attire:

View attachment 19883


Gotta love that hat!


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I gotta go with this

http://www.hatcountry.com/Straw+Cow...Maddock+Comfort+-+(10X)+Straw+Cowboy+Hat.html


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure what PETA would think though. :r


----------



## fury165 (Jul 8, 2008)

How about this one here? A Trilby Hat, a Cuban coffee roaster's hat..


----------



## javaj (Jul 19, 2008)

Check out my avatar picture.

javaj


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go with a cuban straw hat
http://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCat...ection_Id=326&Product_Id=974767&Parent_Id=228


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

This is my favorite....


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i'd go with a proper panamahat... www.panamahatsdirect.com

i have one myself... the Havana style with a 3 inch brim...










i love it


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

This fine soldier* is modeling a Afghan Pakul hat, headgear made famous by the Mujahideen. Available for 3/$10 at bazaars throughout Kabul.










*This is an actual soldier, and not a professional model.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> This fine soldier* is modeling a Afghan Pakul hat, headgear made famous by the Mujahideen. Available for 3/$10 at bazaars throughout Kabul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool. I'd love to have something like that


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> That's really cool. I'd love to have something like that


PM me your addy. Hope it looks better on you than on my Truckmaster (who is used to this type of abuse!).


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

eriksson20 said:


> i'd go with a proper panamahat... www.panamahatsdirect.com
> 
> i have one myself... the Havana style with a 3 inch brim...
> 
> i love it


I agree. Panama hats rule. And they're also great whenever at the beach.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I need to find a nice hat that can fit my bulbous melon of a head sometime. All the hats at the TJ max and other nearby stores are too small.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Only because you asked....


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Great hat and pictures. I have gotten some great ideas. What about a


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Flavor Flav is down with the viking helm:


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

1. Get yourself a large teddy bear.

2. Load it with tannerite

3. shoot tannerite.

4. take carcass and wear as hat.

5. enjoy.










-Mark.


----------



## Seymour_cigar (Nov 2, 2007)

Soemthing like these will work:


----------

